# do you still use VHS?



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

whilst rewinding one of our old tapes i asked myself this...

some movies you just cant find on dvd, its a pain!

especially if you like old trash movies...


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 17, 2008)

Sometimes. I need it to turn on my TV/VCR. (I lost the remote and the power button broke) I press eject, put the tape back in and its on.

I don't even use DVD and will probably never see a Blu-Ray film, its all about the torrents for me.


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not even own a vhs/stand alone dvdplayer. I use my computer for most things media, the only dvd player i really have is in my ps2.


----------



## Seven (Nov 17, 2008)

Rarely I would, especially for the oldies. I couldn't really watch the old stuff in hi-def, there's just something a bit anachronistic about watching it that way. Old home movies and cartoons are on VHS too, I couldn't relive my childhood any other way.

Nostalgia aside, that's just a small portion of my watching experience. Everything else 2000 afterward goes into the DVD player.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope. They annoy me somehow


----------



## da_head (Nov 17, 2008)

i don't even watch tv anymore, so yeah i guess no.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont have a VCR right now--lent to a friend. But all my favorites are on VHS and I just picked up several favorite episodes of Anime on VHS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but yeah, I watch VHS. I love those old tapes.


----------



## dice (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't personally but we have one that's still being used on a regular basis by my dad.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah I still have a lot of movies on VHS that I like to watch from time to time.


----------



## cracker (Nov 17, 2008)

Only time I ever use VHS is to rip videos with my DVD recorder and then encode that on my computer. Mostly old home videos. So very rarely.

I hardly ever use "DVD video" DVDs. But I do use DVDs on occasion in my Xboxes (if the videos aren't being streamed over my network).


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 17, 2008)

Sometimes , I still have two recorders , but they aren't really used. Mainly only come out if I find an old tape and want it put on the computer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a VHS kicking around and I do watch some of the older skateboarding videos I have on them. Xbox, network and whatever else rules the roost around here though.

Most films other than those have come out on DVD and usually got remastered and/or undubbed (some of the wire-fu/hong kong cinema films have atrocious dubbing).

I also do transfer of older films for some people but I have not done it in a while.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't even use the machine anymore. I tried about 2 years ago and failed miserably.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 17, 2008)

mainly dvd's i still have a vcr but it's rarely used.


----------



## goodboy735 (Nov 17, 2008)

I rarely watch any tapes, but i use my vcr almost every day because my ancient (I think about 10 yrs old) tv has no a/v inputs


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2008)

I still play them, mostly stuff I've got off the telly that I can't download or get on DVD.  Also like to watch horror films, for some reason they seem better on video than DVD/AVI whatever.


----------



## granville (Nov 17, 2008)

All the time. My DVD player is a Sony. It has both a VHS player and DVD player/recorder. The dumb thing is that the DVD portion has a lock for many channels where it won't let me record shows on it (some copyright thing). So I have to first use the VHS player to record a video and THEN write the recorded tape to DVD. I may lose a ton of quality, but it lets me record copyright programs nonetheless. A rather useful loophole there.

Another thing that's only slightly related, but I wanted to ask if anyone knew. My Sony DVD player will not play burned DVD's that I burned on my PC. My PC DVD drive reads and plays these burned disks perfectly, but when I put it in my Sony one hooked up to the TV, it says "Disk Unreadable" or something. Any clues at how to fix this? I burned these disks from a disk image file (ISO) using CDBurnerXP. Like I said, they play and function EXACTLY as a DVD should work on my PC drive (including working menus), but my Sony won't read the disk. I realize this is probably a form of copy protection, but is there a way to get past this?


----------



## kobykaan (Nov 17, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> but my Sony won't read the disk. I realize this is probably a form of copy protection, but is there a way to get past this?




read your combi player instructions ...it may use only DVD+R media!


and not DVD-R media which is the most common cheaper format 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for the record and the posting ... whats a VHS lol just kidding Replaced the ancient old PANASONIC VHS recorder/player a couple of years back for a DVD RECORDER, .....I never looked back ... 


that and the invent of SKY+ or other Hard Disk based PVR type machines put that final NAIL in the coffin for VHS format.. although as above some PURISTS still use them like they do with VINYL records for that retro feel ...


Although to compare VHS and DVD/BLU-RAY  quality is a little O.T.T. who wants to watch NICAM vs true 5.1/7.1 SURROUND SOUND!?  

...moreso with a HORROR film .. NICAM video in crappy STEREO just does not create the same atmosphere


----------



## cardyology (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to collect VHS tapes. Have about 300 left (sold some/gave some away/lost some etc) but I never use them anymore.

I've just spent the last few months grabbing all my old VHS off usenet in DIVX format so I can stick all the "originals" in a box in my attic. They take up too much room & I never use em. 

I have an extremely rare copy of "street trash" where the VHS tape is too short for the movie. Cuts off the last 5 mins of the credits. This was an error that the quickly fixed & recalled all the copies that were like that. I still got mine


----------



## xalphax (Nov 17, 2008)

@ granville

are you burning dvd+r? maybe the booktype is not set to dvd-r. you can change that in your burning program.

or even better: only use dvd-r and try some other brand media.

sony drives are known to be picky.


----------



## granville (Nov 17, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> @ granville
> 
> are you burning dvd+r? maybe the booktype is not set to dvd-r. you can change that in your burning program.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just like me not to think about the kind of DVD. I don't know what kind it was at the moment, but I'll check it out.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm watching VHS often, because I have big collection of VHS movies..

Also, as Hadrian stated, horrors, and older movies somehow "feel" better when watched on VHS..I enjoy them more then DVD/divX..


----------



## BKZ (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't, but my parents do. They just record their Chinese drama shows on blank VHS tapes.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

my father bought a top notch dvd recorder not long ago with hdmi and everything, but still uses a CRT tv from the 80s :facepalm:


----------



## Prime (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope.

Got a DVD Recorder a while back


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 20, 2008)

To watch the old Indiana Jones & Back to the Future movies with all the grain.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

rarelly


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> my father bought a top notch dvd recorder not long ago with hdmi and everything, but still uses a CRT tv from the 80s :facepalm:


I do that too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got an old big box in a wooden frame from 1988 and it still runs great!

And you know what's funny about DVDs? The old 35 millimeter tapes STILL outdo even blueray in quality!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

I dont have a VHS player in the house anymore, but I still have a few tapes! I dont even use DVD's really, I download everything I want to watch onto pc!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

We never had a VHS player in our house, so that's a no for me.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 20, 2008)

I use VHS to watch really old children movies sometimes, other than that I use a DVD player that a friend gave me


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 20, 2008)

I converted all my tapes to dvd using a dvd recorder last year. So now, only if I find something good at a garage sale or something that's not out on DVD.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

no love for betamax, i see ^^


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 21, 2008)

Well it's not likely surprising that I have vhs tapes around here.

But do I like using vhs, not even remotely.

When I learned newsgroups was the only intelligent way to use the internet for non web browsing my vhs collection largely was thrown in the garbage.
Downloaded a LOT of my vhs movie collection in just the first year.

But some stuff is just so obscure. I have a large stash of vhs tapes from my father that are all North American steam and basically all purchased stuff at that.
It's actually worth a fair amount and unlikely to exist as digital.

The son grew up, ditched all his kiddie movies and I inherited the TV/vhs combo which I use occasionally now for those rare uses. My actual vhs player is now stored unloved in a closet.

Rewinding a tape though really reminds one why it's so nice to go digital.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah, rewinding tapes is nasty.

do you remember that rental stores used to have a fine if you forgot to rewind the tape?

reminds me my grandmother asked me to rewind when we first watched a dvd together


----------



## tomqman (Nov 21, 2008)

whats vhs??


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> whats vhs??



i can imagine the big eyes of my kids when im showing them some vhs tapes

"when i was your age, this is how home video entertainment worked! and we liked it!"


----------



## Votkrath (Nov 21, 2008)

Normally use the DVD but sometimes the VHS because of all the good movies I've taped.


----------



## skawo96 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes. Rarely, but yes.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 21, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> tomqman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i was only joking i had loads of videos, (before rebuying most of them on dvd)


----------



## cracker (Nov 21, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> yeah, rewinding tapes is nasty.
> 
> do you remember that rental stores used to have a fine if you forgot to rewind the tape?
> 
> reminds me my grandmother asked me to rewind when we first watched a dvd together



When DVDs first started to come out I remember hearing about (and seeing myself) various video stores mistakenly putting on 'rewind' stickers.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 22, 2008)

cracker said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Local place here when they started to go dvd full tilt, they put labels on all the discs. I went to the counter and told them, "you do realize that you'll have to remove all the labels eh?" They didn't know much about disc drives and that they are balanced and the labels throw off the spin balance of the disc.


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

I love when dvd's first came out and people were asking how to "rewind" them LOL same with CD's


----------



## amptor (Nov 22, 2008)

man I'm glad I got Robotech and Macross on DVD instead of shitty ol VHS.  Old tapes don't hold up.


----------



## Foxle (Nov 22, 2008)

There should be an option in the poll for digital downloads.  I haven't touched physical media in -years-.


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

sjones411 said:
			
		

> There should be an option in the poll for digital downloads.  I haven't touched physical media in -years-.



Same... Kind of, the physical media I usually touch is the stuff I am backing up or making for someone else. I voted for betamax, as to me its a "joke" answer and means basically'Other'.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

If I had the chance to convert all of my home movies to DVD, I'd do it, but until then, VHS is better than nothing... IMO, VHS isn't all that bad.


----------



## Minox (Nov 22, 2008)

Not at all, I hate VHS due to its crappy quality.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 23, 2008)

I have only one i hang on to. Because i havent see in in DVD form... TREASURE PLANET!


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

Haven used VHS in like 5 years even though we have a working VHS machine.


----------



## geedub (Dec 12, 2008)

cant even remember when i last seen one . not even got one left in the house !that reminds me ive still got some family vids i need to get onto pc/dvd , before it becomes a struggle to do that !


----------



## toastert2003 (Dec 12, 2008)

I watched a VHS movie about a year ago, an older movie that i got on Ebay, just because it's not printed on DVD and it's been 20 years since I had seen it before. 

Great movie called "River Rat" with tommy lee jones.


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 12, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> If I had the chance to convert all of my home movies to DVD, I'd do it, but until then, VHS is better than nothing... IMO, VHS isn't all that bad.


Me and my sister just converted our baby home movies to dvd at some tv station. Kind of cool


----------



## da_head (Dec 12, 2008)

i don't watch tv anymore, but we still have our vcr plugged in.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah we still use it often but our VCR is wearing out, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

what annoys me is that the movies wear out even if you don't watch them. all this "snow" and buzzy audio.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had VHS player for quite some time now, after DVD was announced I bought one, thinking the tapes would become dirt cheap after DVD. I was totally fucking right.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 15, 2009)

when a local rental place cleared out their stash of VHS you could get a big box of like 100 cassettes for 10 euros.


----------



## qlum (Jan 20, 2009)

i alwais pirate and than connect my laptop to the tv


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I used to a long long time ago.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well not that much at all, recorded all my Videos on DVD's and then a backed them up on HDD, bye bye VHS.


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

i don't, I don't even know anyone who still has one lol.


----------



## RhiGhost (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I still have a VHS player there are a few movies that I collected every edition of, which included VHS so I keep my player around to run the tapes every so often to keep them clean.
Also I have alot of my old highschool film and tv stuff on VHS and haven't been bothered to copy it to DVD, so I can't see me getting rid of the player for a while. I remember saving up my paycheck when I was in grade 8 so I could buy it lol.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 25, 2009)

My mom refuses to throw out her old Betamax and VHS players.  I suppose it's partly my fault for not offering to convert her precious collection of tapes into digital format, but then again I just don't have the time to convert hundreds of tapes.  

And my girlfriend's mom still calls DVDs "videotapes" and asks how to rewind them


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 25, 2009)

I use it fore recording programs on TV, and watching the occasional old VHS tape I may have lying around. But typically I watch my media online, in downloaded form, on TV, or DVD.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 27, 2009)

The only VHS tape I ever had was the dragonball z movie super android 13, because I coudnt find the CD/DVD version and was pretty much crazy DBZ freak... I had to buy the VHS player aswell to watch it


----------



## xalphax (Apr 25, 2009)

i got a box full of vhs tapes FOR FREE!

yay, even more oldskool fun!


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 25, 2009)

VHS???? and you eat with what?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Some of the older horror films look better on VHS, or at least the non-digitally remastered versions looked better anyway.  The Exorcist loses some of it's atmosphere on DVD as it looks too clean and the colours are too bold, same with Last House On The Left.


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Some of the older horror films ... Last House On The Left.



I don't really think that's a horror.... and it's kinda a stinker.

But I do agree, I'm not the horror buff in our house, the horror films look better lo-fi, kinda like how iggy sounds sooo much better on album than on mp3 . . .

food for thought


----------



## lord0fshred (Apr 25, 2009)

up until the past few months I hadn't used them due to the lack of a functional VCR. but now I have one and I can watch all my old cartoons I have recorded >:]


----------



## mkoo (Apr 25, 2009)

Not for 10 years may be. But I use use VCDs now and then.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 25, 2009)

Haven't used a vcr in forever.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 25, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last House a stinker?  Are you on drugs!  It's a class film, true horror.  David Hess is great in it.

And Iggy definitely sounds better on vinyl, it's got more feel to it.  It sounds grittier and less polished then the CD/MP3 versions, the way it's supposed to.


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> mucus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are obviously the on on drugs, thinking last ....forget it

I wish house of 1000 corpses would be on video... i might go home and do that today
on a real old tape too


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 25, 2009)

Very rarely.


----------



## P.S (May 11, 2009)

When you think back in time when there was no dvd, vhs ruled, but then when you have dvd, it's even better!
Strange?


----------



## Shakraka (May 12, 2009)

Yes, that's where I get my season 1 Digimon fix.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

What's this thing called "VHS"?  All I know of is DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2009)

Im so advanced I use deltaMAX


----------



## Depravo (May 20, 2009)

We finally laid our VCR to rest a couple of months ago when we got a digital recorder as we only used it for taping TV shows we were likely to miss.

We made the switchover to DVD for pre-recorded material years ago.


----------



## Hachibei (May 20, 2009)

If I feel like having a nostalgia attack, then I'll break out some old VHS tapes.


----------



## dark42 (May 20, 2009)

I haven't had a VHS player ever since I bought my HDTV and got rid of my old TV with its built-in VHS player. I still have some tapes but I don't know what to do with them... I don't want to just throw them away...


----------



## triassic911 (May 25, 2009)

It's all about usb drives. I use some old vhs tapes I have around the house as a laptop stand for better ventilation.


----------

